# Fort Pickens



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey, avid surf fisher here. I would like to know what is going on at fort pickens pier this week? what are they catching and what are they using. I hear they are catching snapper? I have not gone pier fishing since last summer so I would like a few pointers.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Haven't seen any snapper since its been open to the public but when it was't it was one of our bay honey holes. Haven't been there this week but last week was a little slow at night


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

What kind of bait and rigs should I use while fishing there? I heard someone say Alewives and hard tails are the business right now, but I don't know.


----------

